# Top Water Time In Southeast Texas !!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my boat back and this morning went in search of black bass. The water temp is at 79 degrees and the blacks have moved very shallow. Every fish we caught today was in 3 feet of water and less and all but 1 came one top water baits. We had 15-20 solid fish and at least that many more blow ups. My favorite time of year is right around the corner :doowapsta


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Billy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice report, Bill!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although you can catch whites by the boat load, I think LMB is your favorite.


----------



## Reel Tight Lines (Oct 18, 2016)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## nbth (Jul 3, 2014)

Good Job!


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

*topwater*

what part of the lake are you fishing


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Great report


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice fishing Billy! Top water rules!!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I think you're right Whitebassfisher, I sense that he has a bit more passion for the LMB than the WB. Not that there is anything wrong with that, of course. I also like me some LMB on occasion. :mpd:


----------



## Tunacasarole (Jul 29, 2016)

Would that happen to be houston County lake?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta admit my favorite is a 2lb crappie on a slow rolled road roadrunner, I just love to catch fish period. The whites are a blast no doubt but the wind has kept me off them for a few days. I hope to get back after them when I get back from visiting my grandbaby this weekend.


----------



## Tray.Saunders (Oct 26, 2016)

Nothing beats a good topwater bite.


----------



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

Nothing like a top water bite to get your blood pumping.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Although you can catch whites by the boat load, I think LMB is your favorite.


Mine too!


----------

